# Canadian Pork BBQ Chapionships Paris Ontario



## Diva Q (Jun 5, 2008)

Well we are almost done packing to head out tomorrow to the Canadian Pork BBQ Championships. June 7 - 8 '08

We are not going to change much from last weekend. Just going to try to make a better Pork turn in box and not cut our times too short. 

3 teams from this forum will be there Smokin In the Igloo, Pressure Treated Smokers and Diva Q. 

All total Ithink there are 23 teams(maybe more now) and a whole bunch of amateurs. 

Wish us all luck.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 5, 2008)

Good luck Guys and Gals.  Take plenty of pictures!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 5, 2008)

Good luck Danielle, bring home the hardware!!


----------



## atruckerswife (Jun 5, 2008)

Pictures will not be a prob, not sure about the rest though,   

We need all the luck this weekend as I'm the one hauling the trailer    as hubby is in Texas doing what he does best, driving.


----------



## Griff (Jun 5, 2008)

Good luck to all.


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jun 5, 2008)

good luck!


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 7, 2008)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Well we are almost done packing to head out tomorrow to the Canadian Pork BBQ Championships. June 7 - 8 '08
> 
> We are not going to change much from last weekend. Just going to try to make a better Pork turn in box and not cut our times too short.
> 
> ...



*Of course we wish yall luck have fun and let us all know what happens with pics of course , LOL?????? *


----------

